# Brown Holes In Leaves



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Nov 2020)

What deficiency might I be looking at for brown holes in old leaves? I bought some Siamensis B potted to add some simple stems to fill a corner and cover a heater but left the plant just sitting in the pot in the aquarium for a couple of months to let it adjust a bit before planting in the substrate but it pretty much dissolved from the bottom up. I have some duck weed coming at some point to try and get some indication and in the mean time I've left what's left of the growing tips floating on the surface to give it the best possible chance of a come back.

I dose a third EI levels weekly with dry salt including TNC trace and Mag Dry. No other plants (Mainly Crypts, fern and Beuce) seem to be having any issues, I've noticed the old leaves at the bottom of the growing tips have small brown holes on and the "healthy" part of the plant looks weak. At the weekend I gave my substrate (Very old cat litter) a deep vac with the dennerle vacuum cleaner and added a little bit osmocote into the substrate to up the ferts a bit more. Hopefully I'm covering everything now but wondering if there is an element in particular I should be homing in on?

I do have Pothos drinking from the tank, maybe I'm pulling more nutrients out of it than I thought 🤔


----------



## veerserif (3 Dec 2020)

If you're dosing EI, I'd assume your problem is carbon deficiency. Especially since you've been adding so many more nutrients!

Perhaps try lowering light intensity to reduce demand for carbon?


----------

